# Vitamins & Minerals



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering if someone is using any kind of vitamins/minerals that we can find at a drugstore for the frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

brian said:


> I was wondering if someone is using any kind of vitamins/minerals that we can find at a drugstore for the frogs.


yes, it depends on what you want to do with the frogs. Many human supplements can have a role but very few (if any) are going to work as a complete supplement as most do not use D3 and instead use D2 which is much less expensive for the manufacturers. 

What you you want to do with the supplements? 

Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

The only human grade vitamin I would recommend is pure vitamin A, which I use once a week after crushing the tablet with a mortar and pestle.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are other options such as calcium citrate (as this is more readily absorbed than calcium carbonate).. 
it all depends on what you want to do..

I personally would not use a straight retinyl/retinol supplement with that frequency unless I was directly addressing some specific problem or under the direction of a vet as there is still a risk of oversupplementation as this is a fat stored vitamin. 

Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ed said:


> There are other options such as calcium citrate (as this is more readily absorbed than calcium carbonate)..
> it all depends on what you want to do..
> 
> I personally would not use a straight retinyl/retinol supplement with that frequency unless I was directly addressing some specific problem or under the direction of a vet as there is still a risk of oversupplementation as this is a fat stored vitamin.
> ...


I was actually on a phone consultation with Dr. Wright last night and that was one of his recomendations, since he believes vitamin A deficiency is one of the major killers of amphibians.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree with Kevin that it is a major problem with anurans. I know in the recent past depending on the problem involved Kevin has recommended once to twice a month supplementation but this is the first time I have heard that he is recommending the use of a pure retinyl palmitate supplement on a weekly basis as a general supplement. 
There is data showing too little is a problem and there is some data showing too much is also a problem. How is it being quantified as to when more is needed? 

For example. In anuran eggs we know that too little vitamin A (as a retinoid) causes problems with embryo survivial as well as an increased risk of malformations in surviving offspring but the same malformations can also occur in metamorphs that were exposed to (or fed) excess levels of retinoids.. (see for example Dietary Retinoic Acid Induces Hindlimb and Eye Deformities in Xenopus laevis - Environmental Science & Technology (ACS Publications)) 



Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

We actually have a recording of the consultation that we are still trying to convert to a format suitable for posting, and within the recording their is a statement from Dr. Wright recomending the addition of Human Grade Vitamin A on a once week basis to your regular dusting regimen. It is possible I may have misunderstood something, but this is distinctly what I remember hearing. Waiting to get a copy of the recording so that I can listen to it again to be certain.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys !!



> very few (if any) are going to work as a complete supplement as most do not use D3 and instead use D2


I was looking for something similar to Dendrocare, but i think im not going to find anything like that.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Im able to get "NEKTON" vit/min products ... are they good for dart frogs ??


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes they are a great brand. If possible you want to get something else as well and set up a rotation.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mantisdragon91 said:


> We actually have a recording of the consultation that we are still trying to convert to a format suitable for posting, and within the recording their is a statement from Dr. Wright recomending the addition of Human Grade Vitamin A on a once week basis to your regular dusting regimen. It is possible I may have misunderstood something, but this is distinctly what I remember hearing. Waiting to get a copy of the recording so that I can listen to it again to be certain.


As I said, it was a surprise to me given advice that he has given relatively recently but that does not mean he hasn't changed his mind or given you a more targeted advice. 

If you are interested I have a review of carotenoid and retinol metabolism coming out in the next issue of Leaf Litter.. 

Ed


----------

